# Pigeons as pets?



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering how people find pigeons as pets, in comparison to cockatiels, conures, parrots etc. that they have had.
If you's could answer my Q's that would be great! 

I guess it must be great that they can find their way back home if they go outside, because that is always a major concern with tame birds, I've lost many that way, my hand reared cockatiel Jacko was lost that way...but anyway I won't go into it!
So do you let your birds fly outside?

Mess wise, are the droppings harder, easier or the same to clean up, compared with say, a parrot of similar size?

Are pigeons as demanding as parrots/budgies/cockatiels? I imagine they are a lot quieter!

Do they make as much of a mess? (chewing, etc?) I can't see a pigeon chewing! (Do they even bite? My one has never bitten, even though its scared when I pick it up.)

Does the cage have to be bigger than one for a parrot of a similar size, or the same?


I appreciate any info!
Thanks!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Pirgeons as pets are...........GREAT

They make very little noise........they dont chew anything other than their food. They do poop quite a bit, but you can purchase PG Wear (pigeon diaper) for use when the bird is loose and out of the cage to protect your furniture etc.

If you keep a tame pet pigeon YOU DO NOT LET IT FLY FREE. It has lost it's natural fear of humans and is easy prey for not just the normal preditors, but also for the many people out there that don't think to kindly of pigeons. Also, because the bird is dependent upon you for it's food and shelter.......if it get's lost it is likley to starve as it does not have the ability to forrage or survive on it's own.

Pigeons make wonderful pets, but you must be very responsible and careful that the bird is not able to get out on it's own.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello I keep both pigeons and large & small parrots, pigeons are much, much quieter than parrots, they are just as dusty though and like Louise said they won't chew up everything they can get in their beak.
But the #1 reason I love pet pigeons is because when and if they do bite you you won't have to worry about losing a finger!


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I grew up with conures and pigeons are completely different noise wise-which I LOVE. However, they can still have those lovely "special" personalities that endear them to you. For example right now I have 4 "house pigeons". They were not suppose to be house pigeons, but we haven't got our loft yet, so they are living in our downstairs bathroom. They are all fun, but there is one special piggy that is my favorite. He/she is bold and daring when it comes to me. All four pigeons came to me semi-wild as the previous owners didn't handle them at all. In just 2 months they tamed right up and love to see me coming. They get so excited they start flying around the cage. Not all will let me handle them (yet), but the one lets me grab him/her. They are fun, interesting pets and I love them. The only thing is they make LOTS of feather/dust. Our conures didn't have that dust, so it was huge surprise to me. My husband is real bothered when he goes in the bathroom downstairs.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

pigeons Are Awesome!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have three inside at present, who were recovering from illness, and are now about due to go into our aviary with the rest of the gang. Two are definitely hens, the third I'm not sure about, but they are so quiet and peaceable. 

One of them makes the crooning sound when it gets light in the morning and sometimes in the night that one or another will utter just a couple of quiet coos, like talking in their sleep. I get some muttering if I have to catch one to put in a cage at night, but otherwise the loudest sound is the shaking of tail feathers a few minutes after the light goes out while they are settling down. 

They aren't tame, being rescued ferals, but unless I put a hand too near they are so totally laid back about life inside. Pigeons seem to adjust so easily between the outside and being inside. I can talk to them 'nose to beak' and they simply look as if they are listening intently. I change their bedding and food while they are out of the cages, and they alternate between watching curiously or just lounging about and ignoring these strange human activities. Two of them somehow understand when I am going to put them in their cages at night, and just go in by themselves, the other needs a little help.

They aren't here to be pets, of course, but I like to watch them and talk to them, and just enjoy having them as my 'guests'.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pigeons make wonderful pets. I was just now watching our Vinnie sashay down the hall, following Lewis like a dog. He had been in the computer room with us, doing his thing and was ready to go to bed.

Pigeons are loving and sweet and sometimes a little cranky but that only adds to their charm. They are so interested in everything that goes on around them and love to investigate most of the things they see. They are funny and also smart. When Vinnie is ready to go to bed, he waddles down the hall to the dining room where we keep his cage at night, hops in and it wouldn't surprise me any night to see him close the lid and say good night.

Vinnie is unusual in that he doesn't have a favorite of the two of us - just whoever is within his sight is the favored one at that particular moment. He allows me to put my hand in his cage any time and scritch his old head but tries to take off Lewis' hand. On the other hand, Lewis puts him in his shirt all the time and if I put my hand in where he is nestled, I get pecked hard.

Each pigeon is different. Some will never be tame like our Vinnie and others will like you but not be so devoted. You just have to let them decide how they want to fit in your life and give them a lot of love and attention.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

My pigeons don't use bad language and demand things "RIGHT NOW!!!" Like my Mollucan Cockatoo does! Need I say more?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They make wonderful pets. The only disadvantage I can think of is that they poop a lot. If kept indoors they seem to have more blooms than those other birds you mentioned. I ended up putting them outside because you can get allergic to those blooms.

Pigeon ownership gives you a different experience. Once you fall in love with them, it seems to be in your blood to have them. My first experience with pigeons was when I was 12 or so. I stopped after when they flew and didn't come back. For some mysterious reason I wanted another one after 20+ years of absence.

I've raised parakeets, cockatiels, finches, parrots, and mourning doves when I was a kid. My parents converted our patio as an aviary back then. My pigeons were outside. It is very joyful to see your birds flying in the sky until a hawk tries to get them. But that is a different story.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Pigeons are awesome pets.  I've had parakeets, a small parrot, cockatiels, lovebirds, and various other small birds and pigeons are just as fun to have, if not more so, in some cases! I would definitely recommend a diaper for him, though, as the poop can get messy.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes Iommi, pigeons make wonderful pets. We were blessed with our first one,

Tooter, in 2004 when he came to us wounded. We have two other rescues 

that joined us named Barbie and most recent a beautiful young squeaker now 

named Matt who can't keep off me! Paris, Uchiwa,Beaksley and Rosco were 

adopted by us from other wonderful members here at Pigeon Talk.Clayton is 

the son of Barbie and Paris and still will not land on me but that is part of his 

personality and his choice, which is respected. Maybe in time, he will be more 

trusting as his dad.We have 8 pigeons, so keeping them inside our small home 

really is not an option, so we built a pigeon coop in our back yard a couple of 

years ago and added a chain link modified aviary next to it so they can get 

their sun, bathe, fly and interact with each other and us. I personally am an 

outdoors person, so am near them a good part of the day. Whenever I walk 

inside the aviary to interact with them, I many times have about 6 of them 

on my neck, shoulders, and head!They don't ask for much in return. Just 

some care, love and well, some clean water a good pigeon diet helps too I 

suppose.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> My pigeons don't use bad language and demand things "RIGHT NOW!!!" Like my Mollucan Cockatoo does! Need I say more?


LOL this is so true. WE did had some exotic birds.Even with the wild birds. They will need you to do stuff for them(change the water, add some food, were are the peanuts, I need some worms here) and then you can go...we are busy over here, dont put your nose in my bowl or i smack ya..
Pigeons are so much more gentle, quite and just simply always content.Fast learners to the routines . Much simpler in their needs. I believe they make us more relax , when being around them compare with other birds.Its like the live on slower speeds, so you feel coming down around them.

Nell


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

corvid said:


> ...Pigeons are so much more gentle, quite and just simply always content.Fast learners to the routines . Much simpler in their needs. I believe they make us more relax , when being around them compare with other birds.Its like the live on slower speeds, so you feel coming down around them.
> 
> Nell


Well stated - you really captured an important aspect of their charm!


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

From my experience with training birds(parrots) to fly outside, pigeons are the best pet ever. I would like to share my videos of my pets in the air. Please enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRLJfnGZ52o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGvxfUwyIxg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OheOXZKmMXs


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

As someone who never thought they would share a house with a pigeon, let me say that (from my limited experience), pigeons are not only one of the smartest, loyal and most lovable animals, they are just plain sweet. (I'd agree wholeheartedly with the "gentle" part, except for when the "gentle pigeon" turns into a master of pecking and "wing fu." )

My life is so much enriched through my sharing it with Sophie, and she is more of how people think of a dog as far as being a companion--she spends all day sleeping on my desk next to me, she comes when I call her and she likes to be petted and loved. She is also naughty, curious and stubborn.

It is true that pigeons do give off "dust" and if the pigeon is indoors or in a small area there needs to be proper ventilation, but I have had Sophie inside for over a year and a half, and our breathing is doing great. 

In short, I couldn't recommend pigeons enough as companions. 

Bill B.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Petrollers said:


> From my experience with training birds(parrots) to fly outside, pigeons are the best pet ever. I would like to share my videos of my pets in the air. Please enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRLJfnGZ52o
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGvxfUwyIxg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OheOXZKmMXs


I DID enjoy those videos. That is simply amazing to me. Any chance of you telling us exactly what you did to get these birds to fly to you? I've seen people who might have one pet pigeon that would do that, but not 4 or 5. WOW!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Petrollers.....it is not often I am speechless but your videos almost did it. They were wonderful! You sure have those beautiful birds trained and it is obvious they love you a lot.

Thank you for this marvelous treat. Sure hope all the members check out your videos.


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for watching my videos. I can go on and on forever with my birds. When I have more time I'll give some tips on how I train my birds. One thing for sure, if you want your bird(s) to fly you have to train them to fly otherwise a tame bird will usually just follow you around and become a little comfortable and won't fly or perform much. 

Currently, I am training a pure white *Serbian Highflyer, Oriental Roller, and a pair of Pakistan Tippler*. Someone, once said to me that I won't be able to train some of the highfliers to come done that easily. I am preparing them for Spring. Please click on the link to view my birds.

http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo305/petrollers/Breeders and trainers/

I am hoping to train "Hawk", an Egyptian Swift's babies in the spring as well. I think it will be interesting to fly a bird that closely resembles a real hawk.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

AMAZING! I especially like the third video. They do definitely love you.Looking forward to more. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Petrollers said:


> From my experience with training birds(parrots) to fly outside, pigeons are the best pet ever. I would like to share my videos of my pets in the air. Please enjoy!


Beautiful sight!

They sure have you trained to put your arm out when they're ready 

John


----------

